# I am making Flounder Gigging stickers and shirts!!



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

would yall like to suggest some ideas or designs? i have a main one going but im open to ideas!!!! 

would any of you guys purchase them?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I do not have any suggestions as of now but would love to see what you come up with and would probably buy some.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

a flounder silhouette in black with 3 white holes just behind the head. Small yellow eyes with a red "x" through them

Jim


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

A flounders view looking up at the bow of a boat with a gig entering the water. I would buy them.


----------

